# Corel Draw 11 öffnet Bild nicht



## JuLaYdA (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo Forummitglieder,

ich habe ne Frage und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

Ich bin dabei ein Plakat mit Corel zu erstellen. Bis gestern lief alles noch wunderbar und heute kann ich es nicht mehr öffnen. Sobald ich versuche die Datei zu öffnen erscheint in Corel ein leeres Bild. 

Dann habe ich es mal meiner Kollegin gegeben ob es evtl. an ihrem Rechner funktioniert und auch da lässt sich die Datei nicht öffenen.

Obwohl die Dateigröße angezeigt wird (70MB was ja eigentlich egal ist) kann ich auf die Datei nicht zugreifen und ich bekomme ständig ein leeres Dokument.

Was muss ich tun? Woran kann das liegen?

Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten.

MfG
julayda


----------



## boykottke (7. September 2007)

corel photo paint oder corel draw?


----------

